# Using a 20g vst with the classic



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

So I am interested in buying a 20g vst to use with my classic, I dose anywhere between 17-19.5g depending on the coffee. I can't get any more then 17.5 grams in my LM 17g basket but am wondering if a 18g vst would work fine with the classic or weather a 20g would be better?

the problem I have had in the past with the LM basket isnt getting the coffee in the basket. It is that it touches the shower screen during pulling the shot. So would this still happen if I am dosing 19.5g in a 18g vst dani g I should probably just go for the 20g.

many thanks for your help

ben


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

VSTs are supposed to be plus or minus one gram - find it better under dosing rather overdosing though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Aren't the 17 g LM and the 18 g vst same dose sizes just different names and inspected to different specs ?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Aren't the 17 g LM and the 18 g vst same dose sizes just different names and inspected to different specs ?


That's what I've always believed! I have both types. I have to say that I've been unable to discern any differences in taste between.

The main reason that I want VST baskets is that I can get ridgeless ones!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've heard the same re LM 17g = VST 18g. As for touching the screen, do you mean *before* pulling the shot or just that there's a screw mark in the spent puck? If the latter, that's normal I reckon. If it's hitting the screen as lock in the PF then you're over dosing. Also it might be worth checking that a 20g basket will fit in your PF.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes VST 18g and LM Strada 17g are the same basket just different names and the LM is ridged only.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The 18 gm VST is 24.2 mm high the 20 gm VST is 26 mm high O/A The lip is APP 2.7 mm

V S T recommend 58.35 /58.4 mm flat bottom tamper for use with thee baskets.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Many thanks for all the replys!

so if I was to buy a 20g vst and only dodge 18g into it for use on my classic would this be a problem?

cheers

ben


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanben said:


> Many thanks for all the replys!
> 
> so if I was to buy a 20g vst and only dodge 18g into it for use on my classic would this be a problem?
> 
> ...


You could do its

It's not working to it best parameters 19-21 but it wouldn't break it







.

I


----------

